# Violation and/or stop work fees



## mjesse (May 26, 2011)

Curious as to how others are charging for Code violations and or stop work fees.

We currently have a "Stop Work Order" we post that has a $500 fine attached.

While this is effective for major work being performed without a permit, it seems excessive for minor violations.

I am considering adding smaller fines/fees for things like installing a driveway w/out permit, failure to install according to plans,  etc.

We also have a 200% permit fee for permits issued after a violation, but that doesn't address the violations that happen on Permitted jobs in progress.

Any fine/fee schedules would be helpful.

Thanks,

mj


----------



## fatboy (May 26, 2011)

We adopted the 1997 UBC fee schedule, which has a $47.50 reinpection fee. No more inspections until the fee is paid, at the office. And as you, double the permit fee for working w/o a permit.


----------



## cda (May 26, 2011)

We double permit fee for work without permit

As far as stop work,  I feel shutting down the job is good enough and more then likely would equal any fine


----------



## David Henderson (May 26, 2011)

reinspection fee $89.92 per inspection, double fee for working w/o permit.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 26, 2011)

> we post that has a $500 fine attached


My advice is do not use just "fines" especially per day or per offense wording. A judge can always reduce the amount or not make them pay at all. If they do pay all the money usually winds up in the courts and is revenue on their books. Adopt some "Administrative Fees" that will cover your cost for inspections, prepairing reports, clerical time, every billable hour that you can come up with. These are expenditures on your part and normally the courts will not waive them if reasonable. It will show as revenue on the budgets sheets. It can be as simple as establishing an hourly rate for different positions and they just document the time spent on the violation. Then add an overhead percentage just like a contractor does to cover the other cost such as copies, vehicles, phone etc.

To answer you OP it would seem a reinspection fee would cover most of the problems on a job with a permit issued. I have seen escalating re-inspection fees if you have to keep going back for the same code violations


----------



## Rick18071 (May 27, 2011)

Don't have any power to fine here in PA


----------



## Alias (May 27, 2011)

Administrative fees here.

$50.00 reinspection fee

Double permit fee for work w/o permit.


----------



## FredK (May 27, 2011)

Double permit fee for work w/o permit.

No fine/fee for stop work.


----------



## steveray (May 27, 2011)

2x fee WWOP.....$100 stop work.....no reinspect....but it would be nice sometimes!


----------



## peach (May 27, 2011)

was always double the base permit fees when I was with a jurisdiction.  Fines started out at $35/day after being found guilty (and still in violation when the Code Enforcement Board met), but could go as high as $500/day for life safety stuff (like taking a fire sprinkler out of service).  Where I work now, the base fee for illegal construction is $2000 and goes up from there.


----------



## mn joe (May 31, 2011)

When you double the permit fee do you include the plan review fee also, or double all the fees, or only the base permit fee portion?

I double only the base fee, but on small projects this is not much of a fine.

Joe


----------



## righter101 (May 31, 2011)

We charge 2x for After-the-Fact permits.  The plan review was not included in this until this year when we revised our fee schedule.  The changes to the fee schedule, for us, have to be approved by the County Council, and they were.

Thanks to everyone for voulnteering info on their enforcement fees.  We are working on a revised Code Enforcement ordinance that would give us some teeth and the ability to actively fine and collect.  Currently we have a very toned down, forgiveness better than permission, system that I would like to see changed.

just my $0.02.


----------



## FredK (May 31, 2011)

mn joe said:
			
		

> When you double the permit fee do you include the plan review fee also, or double all the fees, or only the base permit fee portion?I double only the base fee, but on small projects this is not much of a fine.
> 
> Joe


Base fee only, plan review is a seperate fee.

In some cases, we do a field inspection (on IRC stuff only) and based on what's there will require a plan or explain that it may be better to stop and remove addition since it may not meet building/zoning reqirements.  The field inspection fee is a seperate fee and usually done when the project is nearly done or people can't understand what's required because of language issues.

Hope that helps you Joe.


----------



## fatboy (May 31, 2011)

Permit fee only........and it might be small, but since they were trying to get away with it free, knowing that they now are paying double.........usually makes an impression.

That being said, we have a landscape contractor that brags about how even with the double fee on jobs he gets busted on, he is still money ahead with all the ones he gets away with. That's going to change this season, after the first one, he's going to get a Violation Notice........let him explain it to the Administrative Hearing Officer. Then each time after that, fines go up. Third time....automatic $1000.

Sometimes you get tired of playing nice..............


----------



## mjesse (May 31, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> he is still money ahead with all the ones he gets away with.


This is a big part of my dilemma from the OP.

The "fine" needs to be large enough to discourage this behavior, yet reasonably provide for the minor offenders.

I think our current $500 falls somewhere near the high side.

Regarding the doubling of fees, We double "all permit fees EXCEPT utilities and bonds"

mj

mj


----------

